# electronics tutorials



## highwayman (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know any good electronics/wiring tutorials or books they can recommend?


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

What do you want to learn? Electronics/radio theory (based on your other post about fm transmitters), or how to wire a house?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

If it's just 'House Wiring', there are plenty of books on that at places like 'Home Depot', ect.

If you are talking about stuff like solar panels, or wiring battery banks, let me know and I'll run you through the basics.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Radio Shack used to have tutorial booklets on many different 'electronics' or do you mean larger 'electrical' wiring?

i know it's the internet age & all, but their are still these arcane structures interspersed throughout the world called 'libraries' that have these mystical objects called 'books' that impart information without using electricity! it MUST be some form of dark sorcery!


----------



## 73CJMan (Dec 29, 2008)

I found a book at Homedepot that had all the wiring explanations and diagrams in it, even told what would, and wouldn't pass the different codes in some of the big cities. There were several cheaper ones, but I got the $30 one and wired my shed, then had an electrical contractor look at it, and he only made a couple of changes in the box and certified the rest, so it was worth $30 because the contractors wanted over $4000 in labor.


----------



## codger (Dec 30, 2008)

You could read "there are no electrons".......... it has a crazy storyline and teaches electronics


----------

